# blue lips on sick toddler, acting mostly normal. Cause?



## 77589 (Mar 7, 2007)

Okay, 21 mo got sick on wednesday, vomiting, fever. Fine on thursday no problems. Diarhea and vomiting on friday, no fever. vomited once yesterday still a bit of diarhea. Today lots of diarhea and we just vomited again. I noticed this morning when I was changing her diaper that her lips looked kind of blue, but it went away as the morning went on. Now her lips are blue again. Worried her body temp is not regulating right, but she is acting completely normal other than said symptoms. Is this a sign of a particular virus? or ?


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

It's generally a sign that she isn't getting enough oxygen for some reason. I'd take her in, just to be safe, if I were you.


----------



## starling&diesel (Nov 24, 2007)

Blue lips is an indicator that she is not oxygenating adequately.
I would take her to the ER to see what her O2 saturation is at, which you should be able to find out right at the triage desk when they take her vitals. Should be 98-100 percent on room air.
What is her energy level like? Is she listless? Unusually quiet?
Is she rehydrating sufficiently after her vomiting and diarrhea ... could be an electrolyte issue.


----------



## 77589 (Mar 7, 2007)

Well she did just vomit, possibly related to that?


----------



## 77589 (Mar 7, 2007)

She is acting totally normal


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

again, it's a sign of lack of oxygen. Not something you potentially want to play around with.


----------



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

gotta second that, third that - whatever. blue lips = not enough oxygen. you don't want to wait and see with this kind of thing. get your LO checked out right away.


----------



## 77589 (Mar 7, 2007)

Nevermind. I think it is much simplier than that - grandma was feeding her handfuls of ice chips while I was cleaning up the puke







Sorry to waste your time. I am just so out of my brain right now. This is the first time she has ever been sick.


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OceansEve* 
Nevermind. I think it is much simplier than that - grandma was feeding her handfuls of ice chips while I was cleaning up the puke







Sorry to waste your time. I am just so out of my brain right now. This is the first time she has ever been sick.

Glad to hear that everything is fine.

But

ice chips = bad for teeth


----------



## 77589 (Mar 7, 2007)

I pick my battles at MIL's


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OceansEve* 
I pick my battles at MIL's


----------



## veronicalynne (Nov 4, 2006)

I am so glad baby is ok














I was about to add my bit about the oxygen/get to hospital thing too but ....yup ice chips could do it too.


----------



## beautyful (Oct 30, 2003)

We'vehad it happen with fingers and toes when dd1 got out of the bath with a fever. Her core was just trying to warm back up to fight the illness. (She's asthmatic, so we were freaked about it being a respiratory problem until we called the insurance's nurse line.)


----------



## Meiri (Aug 31, 2002)

Is MIL going to pay the dental bill for the stress cracked teeth?

I'm glad it was something that simple. Good story to tell someday!


----------

